# Help with Lamb



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 28, 2018)

I wanted to do some pulled lamb so yesterday I picked up a package marked lamb shoulder. This morning when I opened it up I see several bones and notice that the package says "chop ready". I wanted to smoke it just like pork shoulder by taking it to 200+. However, now I believe I picked up a different part of the shoulder. Should I just let it go as originally planned or do I need to do something else?


----------



## wild west (Jan 28, 2018)

Can you post a pic.


----------



## natej (Jan 28, 2018)

Can you post up a picture? If it was from any part of the shoulder then you'l be fine.. lamb shoulders can be quite boney sometimes, cook it to 200+ and when a probe slides in with no resistance then she's done.. just the same as a pork butt


----------

